# Dog insurance UK



## marka01 (May 1, 2017)

Hello,

Anyone can advice which insurance company is best to go for in UK? And how long you have to wait till claim is effective after signing the contract? 

I have a 4 year old chihuahua and I believe there is something wrong with her legs. Might require operation, might not. But just in-case would want to sign up for insurance and would appreciate advice.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Unfortunately you’d be committing fraud if you sign up and don’t mention pre existing conditions which this obviously is.
Not least withholding veterinary treatment while you wait for the insurance to kick in.


----------



## marka01 (May 1, 2017)

Arny said:


> Unfortunately you'd be committing fraud if you sign up and don't mention pre existing conditions which this obviously is.
> Not least withholding veterinary treatment while you wait for the insurance to kick in.


There is no vet diagnosis, treatment or pre-existing conditions yet found. have not taken to a vet yet as I am unsure what is the actual problem. Just guessing.

Now back to my actual question, any advice on a decent pet insurance company?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Pet Plan.

You wont be able to claim for anything other than an accident for the first 14 days.

Not sure of the legalities here as you are aware there is something wrong. When you do take her to the vets and they ask how long its been going on, will you be truthful? If you will be, it will be classed as a pre-existing condition as you noticed it before you took out insurance.

Do bear in mind that insurance companies are quite hot on tackling people doing what you are proposing to do. There is no guarantee they will pay out, so be prepared to cover the costs.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

marka01 said:


> There is no vet diagnosis, treatment or pre-existing conditions yet found. have not taken to a vet yet as I am unsure what is the actual problem. Just guessing.
> 
> Now back to my actual question, any advice on a decent pet insurance company?


Petplan would be my recommendation too although its the only one I've dealt with in the past.

It is still fraud though, you know there's an issue. 
Insurance companies investigate into claims they deem suspicious and going to the vet just after insurance kicks in is definitely that and if the vet can tell its been an ongoing issue..


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

This is from 'Bought By Many' website 
*Why is there a waiting period for pet insurance?*
There is a waiting period for claims to prevent people from buying a pet insurance policy and immediately claiming for an illness their pet already had or looked like they were going to develop.

This would be classed as a fraudulent claim because when you take out a policy you tell the insurance company you believe your pet is healthy. And if you do know about any previous conditions, your insurer will let you know whether it will cover them or not.

In the UK, there isn't an option to buy 'emergency pet insurance' once an incident occurs. Insurers expect you to be prepared by taking out a policy before any unexpected emergencies happen.


----------



## foxo (Jun 6, 2021)

Nonnie said:


> Pet Plan.
> 
> You wont be able to claim for anything other than an accident for the first 14 days.
> 
> ...


Petplan are an excellent company but as you are aware there may be a problem you would not be covered that said all my claims have been settled promptly.


----------

